# iPod Classic Mount for Center Console Storage/Possible iPhone + iPod Hookup



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i have a mp3 player that i attach to a set of hearing protectors (worn for chainsawing/lawnmowing etc) that have aux jack and speakers in...i attach the mp3 player to it with 'plastic velcro' its plastic and clear and works like velcro...have used the same pieces for years now...piece on the back of your ipod, piece on the underside of the lid.


Amazon.com: plastic velcro

dont know the reality of usb splitting....am curious, as i leave a usb stick with music in the console unplugged, in case i forget my phone, or phone stops working i have the usb stick for backup....would like to leave it plugged in permanently so even for short short trips i wouldnt have to hook up my phone and yada yada


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

High Quality Left Hand Drive Trunk Switch Modification Keys + USB Cable For Chevrolet Cruze-in Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

does not connect to stereo, just for charging...

if you want hidden usb, just get a usb outlet, mini tap a fuse, wire....hide it in glove box


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

boraz, thanks for the info. I've been googling center console and glove box mounts for some time, and I think velcro is going to be the easiest option. lol

As far as the USB outlet is concerned. I'm a bit of a novice when It comes to pulling the console apart and stringing wires, but I can probably figure it out. The part I'd have a problem with is figuring out how to splice it in on the fuse box, and what fuse to splice it into. I've seen these "add a circuit" splicers but I don't know how good they are.

Again, I apologize, I'm a giant noob.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

Update: Been doing some googling on how to wire up a USB port int he glovebox. I found this which I think will work, but I'm still not entirely sure how to hook it up to the fuzebox correctly.

Direct Hardwire 5V USB Type A Port Car Charger Kit for Subaru Impreza WRX Stii | eBay


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

aquadan88 said:


> Update: Been doing some googling on how to wire up a USB port int he glovebox. I found this which I think will work, but I'm still not entirely sure how to hook it up to the fuzebox correctly.
> 
> Direct Hardwire 5V USB Type A Port Car Charger Kit for Subaru Impreza WRX Stii | eBay


Mini ACS J Add A Circuit Piggy Back Pluggablestandard Blade Tap Fuse Holder BDRG | eBay

pull 20a fuse for the rear power outlet, plug this piggy back in, put the 20a fuse back in it, put another 20a fuse in the empty slot of the piggy back

crimp red wire from the charger kit to the red wire coming from the piggy back, ground your black wire from your charger kit.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

why not just use one of these for charging? 

Micro Auto Charger – Converts Car Lighter To USB Port


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> Mini ACS J Add A Circuit Piggy Back Pluggablestandard Blade Tap Fuse Holder BDRG | eBay
> 
> pull 20a fuse for the rear power outlet, plug this piggy back in, put the 20a fuse back in it, put another 20a fuse in the empty slot of the piggy back
> 
> crimp red wire from the charger kit to the red wire coming from the piggy back, ground your black wire from your charger kit.


boraz, awesome! Thanks so much. Messing with electrical makes me nervous lol.

phantom, I have one that I keep in my car in case my girlfriend wants to charge her phone, but I'd prefer not to leave the adapter plugged in all the time, especially since the Cruze has that spring loaded flap that covers the outlet. Plus, call me OCD or whatever, but I prefer the aesthetics of how the car interior was designed. Having that plugged in with the flap up all the time makes me cringe lol. Might be the graphic designer in me.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you betcha, this is waaaaaaaaaaaay easy.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you need any more help with wiring or install plz ask. This is one of the easier installs; so much so that you can even make the second USB plug appear stock and in any location you wish. As far as mounts go, you can get creative with this. I usually walk around lowes until I find something that would suite my needs.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

Sadistik, thanks man, I appreciate it! I'm planning on using some of that industrial all-weather velcro to mount my ipod. However I think my biggest challenge will be trying to figure out how to run the wire from the glove box to the fuse panel. Any tricks of the trade for a noob?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

aquadan88 said:


> Sadistik, thanks man, I appreciate it! I'm planning on using some of that industrial all-weather velcro to mount my ipod. However I think my biggest challenge will be trying to figure out how to run the wire from the glove box to the fuse panel. Any tricks of the trade for a noob?


pull the shifter console apart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsT20dXdm1I&feature=youtu.be


should be able to fish the wire between the footwells through the center console, then tuck it up into the back of the glove box, take the glove box out


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't pull the shifter apart!!! You can easily run wire from the glove box to the fuse box by taking off the kick panels on the driver's right foot/passenger's left foot. They pull straight out. You don't have to touch any other panel related to the shifter. I can verify this as I just ran my wires for my door sill plate. Removing the glove box is easy as long as you know how the air bag on the pax side comes out. I'll take pics this weekend and show you the route you should take.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Don't pull the shifter apart!!! You can easily run wire from the glove box to the fuse box by taking off the kick panels on the driver's right foot/passenger's left foot. They pull straight out. You don't have to touch any other panel related to the shifter. I can verify this as I just ran my wires for my door sill plate. Removing the glove box is easy as long as you know how the air bag on the pax side comes out. I'll take pics this weekend and show you the route you should take.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fni39e_0THw

air bag doesnt come in to play


----------

